# Upgrading my Dell Dimension 4600 PSU



## Bildo84 (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi folks, 

First time poster, long time lingerer.

I recently bought an ATI Radeon x1650xt to upgrade my video card from the old ATI 9800 I had. My PC runs on 250w PSU, but apparently my new card requires a minimum of 350w.

It hasn't really been a problem until recently, and it seems when I plug in my iPod to charge via USB while trying to play a game my power supply gets heavily drained, and my FPS runs way low. It only runs low when charging the iPod concurrently though, it seems.

Regardless, I'm interested in upgrading my PSU as to get the longer life out of this card I don't want it to be running on less than adequate power. Problem is, Dell tells me that my motherboard is not built to support higher than 250w, and upgrading could screw with my whole system and hardware. Are they full of BS, as I assume they might be? Or is there some merit to this claim?

Since the system seems to run fine with 250w as long as I don't plug in the iPod at the same time should I stick with it, and completely upgrade (read: buy a new one) my PC down the road? Should I disregard what the crackpot told me and try to upgrade my PSU?

I'm worried about permanently screwing my PC as it's the only one I have and won't be able to afford a new one for a good while still. Any advice you can offer would be great.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371002&Tpk=antec+trio+550w


The Computer will only use as much power as it requires - You cannot overpower a system.

:wave:


----------



## Bildo84 (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks a bunch HawMan for the quick reply.

Will that one fit in my tower? I've got a normal bulky old thing, not one of those ridiculous mini-towers. I know that Dells use ATX, so that seems in order. 

Basically, it seems you know your poop, has this question been asked before in light of Dell's crappy PSUs?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

ATX standard includes rules for unit size as well. If you can, pop the current one out and measure the length, width, and height and report back.


----------



## Bildo84 (Oct 26, 2007)

Will try to get that done this weekend. Thanks guys, mucho.

Oh, and FOR THE ALLIANCE!


----------



## typo54321 (May 31, 2008)

I have a dell 4600 with video card, and I just replaced my PSU with a standard ATX PSU ( I actually grabbed it off annother computer of mine). Works fine, no problems.


----------

